# Replacing vacuum hose



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay so the other week I had a split boost hose and got me wondering if it's worth spending some time at some point to swap all the stock vacuum hoses over for silicone ones? Questions I have is how big a job is this and what size hoses are required? The one I swaped was a 6mm one even though most places seem to say it doesn't use 6mm (only 3mm, 5mm and 8mm )

Should I have used 5mm or this another case of internet misinformation?


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

dont buy cheap siliconehoses... the stock ones will hold 10 times better, i usually use a normal fuelhose, in a good quality.

Ron


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

RonniNielsen said:


> dont buy cheap siliconehoses... the stock ones will hold 10 times better, i usually use a normal fuelhose, in a good quality.


Only taking about silicone vacuum hoses nothing else. The stock one I replaced cracked.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Unbraided silicon hoses split very easily if marked. Avoid.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

So is the suggestion to use either new stock hoses or braided fuel hose rather than silicone vacuum use even if know brand stuff?


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

you can use a braided silicone vacuum hose aswell, just dont use one without the braiding. I know a guy who lost an enigine because of a split vacuumhose to the fpr, it was one of those cheap blue hoses with no reinforcement.

Ron


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Got any links mate? Also do you know how much of each size do I need, and what sizes? Want to do it once and do it right.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

i just buy mine at my parts supplyer.

any deasent parts shop will have what you need.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Not doubting what you guys are saying all just interesting that places (even known motorsport suppliers) only offer the silicone (Samco/SFS etc) hose and not a braided option.

To be clear what you are referring to are you referring to either of these?

AN -4 (4.8mm 3/16") Stainless Braided Teflon Hose 1m | eBay

Moquip Socketless "Push On" Oil Hose - JJC Race & Rally

Cheers,


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

ab20000 said:


> Not doubting what you guys are saying all just interesting that places (even known motorsport suppliers) only offer the silicone (Samco/SFS etc) hose and not a braided option.
> 
> To be clear what you are referring to are you referring to either of these?
> 
> ...


Anbody?


----------



## mark_30_30 (Dec 29, 2005)

deciding on what hose to go for isn't easy: but for vac hoses: 

you may find that you need a mix of different hose,

why not order a 1 or 2 metes of each of these to get started.

once you have the hoses in your hands you can get a feel for what application(s) they are suitable for.

for instance you may want to use silicone hose to connect a dump valve 

and for the fuel pressure reg you might use the rubber hose

and for a high temp area of the engine you might use the reinforced silicone hose

silcone vacume hose options:

use this type of hose for important / critical components:

ebay item 330651132313

use this hose for for washer hose/ or other non critical parts

ebay item 330651132313 

rubber hose options:

use this:

ebay item 140651643496


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

mark_30_30 said:


> deciding on what hose to go for isn't easy: but for vac hoses:
> 
> you may find that you need a mix of different hose,
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, first two options are the same also is everything 6mm?


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

New factory hoses, with new clips to match. 

Aftermarket/ebay sillicone hoses usually never tend to fit quite right.


----------



## mark_30_30 (Dec 29, 2005)

i should have put item no 290742298928

you need a range of different Id and hose construction

best to take your own measurements and make a choice.

some parts are 6mm, but also you will find you need some 4mm id as well.


----------

